

Ask Sama: Do you plan any major changes with HN and YC - diminish

ok, i just wanted to make the first &quot;such&quot; post, just ignore :-) Congrats to Sam Altman going forward
======
beat
Actually, as a clarifying question... will pg continue to maintain HN
separately from YC? It's always appeared to me to be two separate projects
with congruent goals, operated by the same person, rather than HN as a YC sub-
project.

------
sama
probably a lot of minor changes that all together will help us grow a lot.

